# Cool Snap Catalysts & Arm Chair Weather Jockies



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

All the trepidation over "weather app" predications of rough weather over the weekend proved once again to be just that, "arm chair weather prognostications". We didn't skip a beat as we executed a full itinerary of the best September has to off here on the coast.

From Trout limits coming off wade fishing trips to hammer down Redfish action "feet dry and close to the ice chest" the Wolf Pack excelled on the water surpassing customer expectations. Redfish action accelerated on the higher winds of the passing "dry cool" front along with Trout action staying penned down on area shorelines. Capt. James Cunnigham had to "read and weave" Saturday finally finding a solid bite ranging closer to POC. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Garner worked over the Redfish by Airboat with Capt. Braden Proctor, Capt. Kolten Braun, Capt. Trey Ross, and Capt. Donnie Heath wrapped up in a rodeo on Redfish pushing the outside of the slot.

*Teal Hunting *- Draining fields have helped out the wingshooting tremendously with fast limits hitting the blocks over flooded ponds and fields.

*Alligator Hunting* - We're down to the last 7 days of the season and we've got a bunch of gators left to target. We're moving around a tad better with field access conditions improving slightly.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE.*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

F*lounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: b


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

I feel ya!


----------

